# My Strangest Dream (EVER)....



## JohnnyV (May 6, 2002)

Okay, last night I had the strangest dream I have ever had, and I've had some pretty weird ones. Here is it:

I was building a nuclear weapon.  It was rather small in size, and a 'military' green color encasing.  The odd thing was that it was surprisingly simple for a nuclear weapon (I know quite a bit about nuclear physics and weapons for my age, seriously).  Everything was so clear, I could see how it all worked and went together, piece by piece. After I had constructed it, we left it in a field and drove a few miles away to test it. I was with a girl (who I know, but I can't recall the face from my dream  ), that is in my grade and I am good friends with.  Well, we went through the test sequence, and nothing happened, the weapon failed to go off.  We drove back to it to check it out and see what was wrong.  Almost immediately I noticed a wire that hadn't gotten connected to a VERY important part. I connected the wire, and the weapon went off.  I saw the huge fire ball before me, and remember being amazed that there was no sound from the explosion!!  The fire ball was huge, green, and appeared to be divided into three parts. It knocked the girl I was with and myself flat, but didn't kill us.  The Weapon killed everyone in the nearby town (it was the city I live in), but myself and this girl, who should have been the first to be killed.  I remember NOT being amazed at the fact that I was alive, but that the green grass was not chared or killed.  I spent the rest of the dream trying to figure out why this girl and myself didn't have radiation poisoning, which we should have at least died from.

You may have noticed that green comes into this dream a bit, there are many more details which I cannot remember.  Anyone know how to interpret dreams?? I'd would be forever thankful if someone could provide some type of insight into the meaning of this dream (I usally don't believe in that stuff, but this dream was so REAL and vivid and odd!!)


Anyone??chased


----------



## PCSMASHER (May 6, 2002)

Girl-
Learning to be receptive. Happiness and tranquility.

Death-
End of a cycle. Something is finally over.

Explosion-
Sudden, violent change. Ready to burst forth. Unjustly accused.

Bomb-
Explosive energy. Serious disaster ahead.

Green-
Growth and serenity. There are projects which you are enthusiastic about. Great pleasures from simple things.

Help??....or Confusion?? You decide.

These are actual meanings of symbols in a dream pattern.

Do you know what time of year it is?I can guess that since you didn't say anything about snow that it was not winter.

Spring
To dream about spring is a sign of fortunate undertakings and cheerful companions. 

Summer
Summer foretells joyous events and prosperity; denotes the maturity of ambitions and signals unbound satisfaction.

Autumn
Implies cycle of transformation and change of surroundings. Will experience many ups and downs.

Maybe this will help.


----------



## genghiscohen (May 7, 2002)

My strangest dream involved me falling in love with a lesbian witch, and her turning me into a woman.
Okay, you're too young to hear the details...


----------



## JohnnyV (May 7, 2002)

Thanks PCSMASMASHER, I'll keep all that in mind. Anyone else have any insight/info about dreams?


Uhhhh......genghiscohen I think you might want to see help....


----------



## PCSMASHER (May 7, 2002)

genghiscohen,


I bet inside you mind looks like a 500 mile road without any straight parts.


j/k.

PC


----------



## chemistry_geek (May 8, 2002)

JohnnyV,

I interpret the dream this way:

1. You're showing typical male behavior by "exploring" an idea.

2. The presence of the military green painted nuclear device indicates a self-conscious notion that you know what you are doing in the dream is "bad" and therefore you attempt to camoflage your devious work into the environment in the hopes that someone will not notice it.

3. The presence of the girl might signifiy the comfort of a nurturing female companion, i.e., someone who may or may not be subordinant (remember, you're the leader in the dream), but more importantly supportive of your endeavor.

4. Trying to detonate the device indicates the will to carry out your plan.  Connecting the wire after attempting to detonate the device might signify you may try to do anything to make your plan work, even if the outcome could be harmful.  It might also be an extension of exploring, just to see what happens and what strategies you will take on to continue the plan.

5. The unexpected detonation may be a self-preservation notion creeping into your subconscious.  You KNOW the device is intended to kill, and you KNOW you are not far enough away from the test site to survive the blast, so your brain creates an unexpected event that allows for your continued existance.  This can be seen from the fact that the explosion did not have any sound associated with it, the grass in the surrounding area was not harmed, and you and your friend were not seriously injured from the blast.

6. The fact that people in the next town died from the device reinforces the notion that what you are doing is "bad".

7. The presence of the green grass might signify the desire for an idyllic world (despite your devious plan).

8. The contrasting themes in the dream could suggest/reflect conflict or controversey in your personal life.


I recall reading somewhere on CNN in the last year about dreams.  One researcher said that while in the dream state, one is experiencing a form of insanity because you BELIEVE what you are perceiving is real.  You accept it without question.

In addition to reading several books about dreams and psychology at the local public or university library, you might want to find a copy of an essay by Mark Twain titled "What Is Man?".  In it, he describes man as a complex machine driven by the rules set down according to his make (i.e. genetics).  He explores the human mind and breaks down human actions according to MOTIVATIONS and desires.  This is a really good read that explores human motivation through some deep thinking - not bad for an essay written in the late 1800's.


----------



## JohnnyV (May 8, 2002)

Wow chemistry_geek, you just described some of the thinks in my life to a Tee !  Thanks for the interpation, it was very helpful, I'll look for that Essay by Twain


----------



## Jadey (May 8, 2002)

A word about some of these, "dream interpretation" books.. a lot are originally based on Freud's work, which certainly broke ground into how people think and solve problems, but were often based on jumping to wild conclusions. 

Hence, interpretations such as, "Green-
Growth and serenity. There are projects which you are enthusiastic about. Great pleasures from simple things." read as general and as invented as a horoscope. One colour, or one object in a dream does not mean the same thing to everyone.


----------



## JohnnyV (May 8, 2002)

Yes Jadey, I keep that in mind. And if you ask me, horoscopes are a bunch of horse raddish


----------



## chemistry_geek (May 8, 2002)

JohnnyV,

In support of Jadey's argument, if you do decide to read some books about dream interpretation, you may have to dig into some heavy duty (recent/newer) psychology books as well that cover aspects of human thinking, problem solving, etc... at a professional level.  I used to work in Sleep Disorders when I was putting myself through college many years back.  Though that career had nothing to do with dream interpretation, I pursued a little psychology for personal interest anyway.  If you dig far enough, what you find may not be easy to handle because in the course of reading about one subject, it may lead into another, and not everything you read will be nice and interesting, but down right scary.  Sometimes you can learn TOO MUCH about yourself and other people.  Ed Spruiel can probably offer much more on this subject and suggestions for some good books.

By the way, vivid dreams can be nice, but lucid dreams can be much nicer because you are aware that you are dreaming, and you are in control of the events taking place in the dream.  You can will things to happen just by thinking.  They are correlated with higher IQ, but can also be stimulated with medication.  At least that is what I read in some books several years ago.  I've had lucid dreams in the past though they were not frequent, and I noticed that they tend to take place during stressful times in my life.


----------



## Kris (May 9, 2002)

JohnnyV: You can't die in a dream. Well, actually you can, but then you die for real. Pretty scary...


Kris


----------



## Jadey (May 10, 2002)

Not true. I drowned once in a dream.   I didn't die for real  It's just a rare dream to have. I know one other person who has also died in a dream. 

Wanna know something funny? Ever have those dreams where you're getting chased by a complete stranger for no reason? Well my boyfriend has dreams that he chases complete strangers for no reason. Heh heh.

Also, I really hate lucid dreaming. You're going in and out of REM sleep and an awake state.. not getting a good rest. Fortunately, I rarely have them.


----------



## JohnnyV (May 10, 2002)

Does anyone know anything about recurring dreams?? I used to have a recurring dream from about 4 grade to 8 grade, however I can still remember most of the details (I'm in 11 grade).


----------



## Kris (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jadey _
> *Not true. I drowned once in a dream.*


Did you really _die_ in that dream Jadey? What happend afterwards? I have heard you can't die in dreams, I think saw it on TV or something. I find it a bit strange...


Kris


----------



## chemistry_geek (May 11, 2002)

A recurring dream might be a way that you're trying to resolve something in your life.  I had a recurring nightmare for many years until I resolved some personal issues.  I still have the dream to this day, though not with the frequency and intensity that I did before.  You can dream of dying, your brain just does the best it can in imagining what dying would be like.

Dreams have been useful for problem solving, creativity, assisting in learning, and reinforcing / re-enacting events of the day.  There are probably some other uses for dreams that I can't think of now, but they are important for your health.  Whether or not you remember your dreams (some people say they never dream), you always do dream, several times a night in about 90 minutes intervals.  Your sleep is structured in such a way that your delta sleep (high amplitude slow waves) occurs predominantly in the first 4 hours of the night and decreases thereafter while the REM sleep (dreaming) increases in frequency and duration throughout the night.  Delta sleep, stages 3 and mostly 4, is when a lot of protein synthesis occus in the brain (neurotransmitter regeneration).  It is believed that the reason our most restorative sleep occurs during the first 4 hours of the night is because that is what is absolutely essential for our survival.  This is why you sleep like a rock during the first 4 hours of the night.  Back millions of years ago, humans obtained the sleep they absolutely had to have in the shortest time possible, which increased their chance of survival in case a predator stumbled upon them in the night.  Some researchers have reported patients dreaming in delta sleep, though the dreams are not structured as the common dreams we describe with events.  In the delta-type dreams, people report feeling emotions for no apparent reason or very strange thoughts.  As humans age, delta sleep decreases while REM sleep pretty much remains the same.  Elderly people usually sleep 4 hours a night, reaching only stage 2 sleep and REM.  This is why they wake at 2 or 3 in the morning and get up and watch TV, do things around the house, etc...  

It is best to have a solid full night's rest, not fragmented sleep (2 hours at a time here and there).  Your sleep is also affects your immune system.  I can't and won't go into the details why, it all involves biochemistry in which different systems of your body share common pathways and metabolic intermediates.  Severe sleep deprivation will result in death.  I think the longest someone was kept awake during a sleep deprivation study was about 2 weeks.  The person's brain waves were no longer consistent with waking consciousness and mostly resembled stage 1 sleep and REM sleep.


----------



## Jadey (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kris _
> *Did you really die in that dream Jadey? What happend afterwards? I have heard you can't die in dreams, I think saw it on TV or something. I find it a bit strange...*



Yep, I really did. Like I said, it's a rare dream to have, but it's not true that you die for real. It was definitely a scary dream.. I only had a dream that I died in once.


----------



## JohnnyV (May 13, 2002)

Last night I had a dream about this girl I kinda like, and am good friends with.  It took place about 10 to 15 years down the road, she was pregnant. She was married to this other kid who is literally like a stalker (she is considering a restraining order).  I remember feeling so sorry for her because she was so miserable.  Whatda think of this one?


----------

